# are you a killer?



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/northernireland/drama/messiah3/killer_profile.shtml

Here's what the said about me.

Oops! We definitely don't want to spoil your day but you're in the same category as some very infamous people. Then again, what do we know? It's just one of those funny little coincidences isn't it?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I got this:

The odd quirk in your personality is nothing to worry about, it might even be getting you a few more social invites than the more dull among us. So party on, you're not a threat to society.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I Got This Result:  *

*Mr. Manson - you are supposed to be in your cell.*
*We Were Unaware that there was internet access in the Protective Housing Unit of California State Prison, Corcoran.*
*Please do not visit our site again, thank you.*


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

kttref said:


> I got this:
> 
> The odd quirk in your personality is nothing to worry about, it might even be getting you a few more social invites than the more dull among us. So party on, you're not a threat to society.


Same here


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Same here. Are we normal ?? LOL


The odd quirk in your personality is nothing to worry about, it might even be getting you a few more social invites than the more dull among us. So party on, you're not a threat to society.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I got this...



Phew! You can relax. More importantly, the rest of us can. You won't be troubling DCI Metcalfe, either


DCI? Metcalfe?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I got this :85565:


> You are getting help, right? We'd sleep better if you said: "The therapy is going well."


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

It said I was a Thriller, not a killer. :rofl: The horror, the horror.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*i got this ...:shock: *

*You are getting help, right? We'd sleep better if you said: "The therapy is going well."*

*LOL omg!!*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It told me:

Please report to the local police unit and turn yourself in. You should not be allowed out on the streets.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Anybody with an avatar of my beloved Bert (a lover of oatmeal & pigeons) looking like a serial killer CANNOT be allowed to roam free amongst us...:NO: *


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

I was told "The odd quirk in your personality is nothing to worry about, it might even be getting you a few more social invites than the more dull among us. So party on, you're not a threat to society."
I guess I'm just boring compared to some of you!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Same boat as j809 and Cinderella...

*"You are getting help, right? We'd sleep better if you said: "The therapy is going well.*

:twisted:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

You are getting help, right? We'd sleep better if you said: "The therapy is going well :naughty:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The odd quirk in your personality is nothing to worry about, it might even be getting you a few more social invites than the more dull among us. So party on, you're not a threat to society.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

#-oYou are getting help, right? We'd sleep better if you said: "The therapy is going well." :woot: :wow:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The odd quirk in your personality is nothing to worry about, it might even be getting you a few more social invites than the more dull among us. So party on, you're not a threat to society.


----------

